# Feeling broken



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I seem to go through fits and starts with my feelings about our infertility and sometimes i try and put it in the back of my mind and just get on with life and i have a few good days but then i also have a few bad days but dont know when thise bad times are going to come. 
I just need some help/suggestions as currently we are not even planning anymore IVF as i have weight to lose. I need to lose 4 stone and im finding it so difficult. I currently only work one day a week, which is driving me mad too, and so its the ideal opportunity to really focus on losing weight. Ive joined the gym and have access to the gym, swimming pool and classes but just dont have any motivation to go. Any suggestions to help with the weightloss and motivation is greatly received. 
Weight watchers and slimming world is nit an option as tried that before and hate the fact i have to pay to weigh.


----------



## andy63 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi sarah

Chin up girl, you know that, deep down, you have to keep with any exercise regime because, if you went once, you really want your baby. Have faith in yourself and know that the effort is so worth the end result.

Keep it up 

Much love


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sarah 


I think the key to loosing weight is always to do something that you enjoy, even if it is not necessarily seen as exercise, also to make small changes in your life style.  An example is that that i do dog agility, i walk there and back again, i really really enjoy it and feel completely warn out when i get home.  I also feel pretty good about myself as as we all know exercise (when not forces   ) has a positive effect on the mind as well as the body.


What do you enjoy doing?  Can you may be do some voluntary work, eg helping out at the Scouts, this would keep you moving as well as be good for your mental health. xxxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Sarah



Sarah1712 said:


> I seem to go through fits and starts with my feelings about our infertility and sometimes i try and put it in the back of my mind and just get on with life and i have a few good days but then i also have a few bad days but dont know when thise bad times are going to come.


I know exactly how you feel, I could have written exactly the same paragraph. I can have a couple of 'good' weeks where I just get on with life and put on a smiley face to brave the world - then something will take me by surprise and then that's it - my world is toppled again and I spend the next couple of weeks crying and recovering all over again.

Re the weight loss, I don't really have any suggestion I'm afraid because for me Slimming World worked, I needed the motivation of the weekly groups with the support and encouragement of others, however I do realise this isn't the right option for everyone. I agree with Coweyes, that you need to try and think of some form of exercise that you really enjoy, the voluntary work is a fab idea, love that. A while back when I was trying to learn to 'love my body' I took up belly dancing, it was great exercise and such a laugh, would you consider something like that, or Zumba maybe? I preferred that to something like a gym or running etc (I'm not a sporty person - can you tell lol!). I think there is also a weight loss thread on here, there will be others on there with heaps of suggestions - but I expect you already know that.

xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

sarah,

It sucks trying to do anything when you feel like you're doing it under duress, my advice as coweyes suggests is to find something that you enjoy and to get into a routine of doing it. I used to have a very good friend who I went rock climbing with, it was our time together to gossip and catch up and we loved it! admittedly sometimes we spent more time nattering but we still went and did more than we would've done if we hadn't gone at all. Do you have any friends who have dogs who you could share their walks with? They might appreciate the company! I also found that when you'd arranged to do something with a friend you don't want to let them down, so even if you don't feel like you can be all that bothered you'll make more of an effort if someone else is looking forward to seeing you. Gym classes are great for that, you can meet up with people before and then after go for a coffee (or green tea if you're off the caffine!) for a gossip.

D


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sarah maybe you can start a thread in members treatment diaries where you can come in daily and report on how your exercise is going. Maybe we could shout encouragement if you make a weeks worth of posts. I have a feeling if you get going, you'll get there. It's getting into a routine that is the hard part. Don't make yourself a tough schedule just realise there are people here who will support you - every day counts so do what you can. x


----------

